# 1996 Nissan maxima not starting..Need help!!!



## lovett (Jun 9, 2010)

Hey everyone Im new here and I really need some help. I have a 1996 Nissan Maxima that wont start. And it all started when my wife broke the key off in the car door, and we had to "break" into our car and unlock it. Well when we did that the alarm syatem on our car started going out and we could not shut it off unless we unhooked it. Well I had a replica key made and was able to temporarily start the car and cut the security alarm off with our old keyless remote. Well that was fine until our original keyless remote stopped working. We noticed that our windows would roll down and the doors would lock themselves. So we bought a universal keyless remote and programmed it and it started working.
Well about a month ago I went out to start the car and it wouldnt start. It would turn over but not start. Had the alternaotr checked and it was fine. Had the starter checked and it was fine. Ended up that the battery was dead. Replaced it and it started for a few days but then went back to the same problem. It would turn over but not start. Now everytime it did this I could jump start it and it would start right up. My father in law came over and checked it and said that the bcm fuse was pulling power from the battery so he took that fuse out. Well it started for a few days and then yesterday I ran into the same problem. It wil lturn over but wont start unless I boost it.

I know this is a long post but I really need help. This car is my only car and my livelihood. Im not in a situation to get a new one. Any help or info would be so appreciated. Thank You.


----------



## 4thGenTinkerer (Nov 1, 2009)

Do you have a check engine light?


----------

